# PAIR-A-DICE Rig Trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It was tough getting a crew together, but we made a three an trip to the rigs. Tuna bite was sporadic, but we picked up some good ones. Posted full report and all our pics on the blog: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=388

Can't wait to go do it all again!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

No mention of where?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report, how bout some intel?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

3 guesses?
1: rigs?
2: rigs?
3: rigs?

Looks like a fun trip.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good guess. Middle rigs. Horn and the Noble drill ships


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice blog you have also. Thanks.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

You did reel the other boats circle hook in. Pretty strong evidence somebody ran over somebody. You almost got us back in August and would have if we had not almost gotten up on plane to get out of the way. Just saying.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't really defend myself about what happened back in August as I am not even aware of that. Don't know if it was my boat, if I was at the helm etc. that said, if I got on your lines, my bad and I apologize. Quite sure it was not on purpose. 

In this case, what I can tell you is he literally pulled his lines under me. I would have had to reverse and run over my own lines. I chose to leave the boat out of gear. Not any other real choice.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

RIG WARS!!!! COMING TO A FORUM NEAR YOU SOON!!! lol
nice YFT!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job on the tuners.

What is that? A San Diego Jam? Why not snell?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

No rig wars. Can you have a war with only one party participating? Maybe you can.

Its a uni. Have been having bad luck not getting the hook up on snelled hooks. Changed it up


----------

